# Newbie questions



## Leralyth (Apr 18, 2010)

So I've got a couple of basic questions. I recently bought a Shibuya DX, what are the allen screws and the little white gold-tipped thing in the bag for? I'm not sure how to install it. And if I'm using a Hoyt Super Rest, should I use the spacer foam they give you? Thanks. =)


----------

